# Boiled chicken livers?



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I found out that Tiger will eat chicken livers - but only if they are boiled.


I boiled them for about 20 minutes.. is this okay? Will it still have all the nutrients it would have if it was raw?
Thanks!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> I found out that Tiger will eat chicken livers - but only if they are boiled.
> 
> 
> I boiled them for about 20 minutes.. is this okay? Will it still have all the nutrients it would have if it was raw?
> Thanks!


A lot of the nutrients are lost in the cooking process. If he definitely will not eat them raw, try boiling only for about 5 minutes or so. This way, you'll still keep a lot of the nutrients.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Boil them less and less over time until he will eat them raw.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you tried rubbing them with garlic? That sometimes works.

If you've already tried this, then I think that RFD has the right of it. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Have you tried rubbing them with garlic? That sometimes works.
> 
> If you've already tried this, then I think that RFD has the right of it. :wink:
> 
> Richelle


what do u guys think of garlic. risks vs. benefits in small amounts?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you tried freezing them first then defrosting them most of the way, but not quite. Thats how I started my dogs on organs and now they will eat most without this process.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Boil them less and less over time until he will eat them raw.


I agree with this entirely. Of course any cooking will kill some of the nutrients, so try leaving them more and more raw each time. 
Some people force feed organs, so that's an option too. I thought I'd have to end up doing that with my corgi, but i lured him by showing bits of raw garlic in the liver.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Boil them less and less over time until he will eat them raw.


Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Todd said:


> what do u guys think of garlic. risks vs. benefits in small amounts?


Garlic is fine, I feed it with brewers yeast as flea control.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> Garlic is fine, I feed it with brewers yeast as flea control.


Not to get all Dr. Phill on ya, but, how is that working for you? Are fleas a big problem in MI?

Richelle


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Not to get all Dr. Phill on ya, but, how is that working for you? Are fleas a big problem in MI?
> 
> Richelle


It's working great, better than the topicals ever have! :smile:
During the summer, spring, and fall, fleas are a huge problem around here. If your dog is not on flea control they will get fleas from simply going in the pet store (happened to me once, when Tiger wasn't on flea meds).


----------

